# Fun day at the range



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Went to the range with my wife again. I finally got to shoot a .45. Also had my wife try out a .22 to see how she liked it. Both worked out very well. She had previously been shooting the rifles we brought with us and some 9mm handguns we would rent which she liked, but wasnt crazy about. I figured maybe she would like the .22 better since it has less recoil and is generally easier to shoot. She really liked the .22 and she shot very well with it. Very accurate and very good grouping. I shot a Glock 19 as usual, but also got to shoot the Springfield Armory XD45. Great gun. Little recoil for a .45. Excellent trigger and sights. I only wish I would've shot somewhat well. I had times here and there where my shots would be where I wanted them in good groups, but for the most part I was all over the place. My trigger control sucks, my grip sucks, my breathing sucks. I really do need to get to the range more and get my own gun so I consistently shoot the same gun and get used to it. Anyway I may be buying an XD9 soon even though I wont be able to take it home for a while. Then I'll start going more and really work on bettering my skills. I do need to take some classes. Like always had fun though and cant wait to go again.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jblaze725 said:


> Went to the range with my wife again.
> 
> She really liked the .22 and she shot very well with it. Very accurate and very good grouping.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day for both of you. :smt023

Sounds like she needs a new 22. :mrgreen: What brand of 22 was she shooting?

Sounds like you know what you need to work on to improve. Remember to work on one thing at a time (with grip, don't worry about where you're shooting, just work on your grip) when you have that down move on to another thing. Shooting the same gun every time will help you improve your shooting.

Why can't you take it home after you buy it?

Having fun is what it's all about. :smt033


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

She was shooting a Beretta. I was thinking about getting her a Walther P22. I've heard really good things about it and she really likes the way it looks. Now that she really likes this .22 I might have more range time ahead of me. I cant take the gun home because of the way NY gun laws are. Part of getting your gun permit is you are required to buy a gun and give that guns info on the application, but you cannot actually take the gun home until you actually have the permit which they say takes 3-6 months. Everyone I know said it took them the whole 6 months, actually longer in a few cases. I really wish I could take the gun home and practice field stripping it and cleaning it and also just practice my grip on the gun and dry firing it and getting accustomed to the sights. I need a lot of practice and I'm sure using the same gun over and over again will help some. I really like shooting and would like to become better at it. It'll take a lot of practice, but thats cool cause like I said before that just means more shooting. I'm on vacation this week so I may go to the range again and put the cash down on the gun.


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm real sorry about the New York gun laws. I live in California and was all antsy during my 10-day wait period. During the wait period, I was looking up the gun laws in other states and stumbled across the 6-month period in NY. My most sincere condolences. 

Could you get around the wait period if you go across state lines and purchase the gun in another state and then transfer it to yourself?


----------

